# Fewer pure products



## Mauro86

Buongiorno a tutti!

Premetto che conosco il significato del termine "fewer" e che ho già effettuato una ricerca, ma la circostanza è particolare, quindi non ho potuto fare a meno di aprire un topic.

Vi allego uno spezzone del lungo articolo, con in neretto la frase "incriminata":

_He forced rock & roll and the mainstream press to acknowledge that the biggest pop star in the world could be young and black, and in doing so he broke down more barriers than anybody. But he is also among the best proofs in living memory of poet William Carlos Williams’ famous verse: “The pure products of America/go crazy.” *American music has had fewer pure products than Michael Jackson.*_

Può essere tradotta, la suddetta frase, con "*La musica americana ha avuto pochi prodotti più puri di Michael Jackson.*"?
Quel "*più puri*" mi mette in difficoltà... Non so se, magari, vada tradotta con "*Pochi prodotti puri quanto Michael Jackson*", o in altra maniera...


----------



## Starless74

Ammesso che io abbia colto il senso della frase (l'unico che mi suoni plausibile nel contesto),
l'avrei scritta: _America has had _[_very_]_ few products *purer* than M. Jackson_.

....Ma forse sono totalmente fuori strada.


----------



## MintSyrop

Ciao, da non madrelingua mi sembra proprio sbagliata la frase, avrebbe senso secondo me con _few purer_ e sarebbe tradotta come nella tua prima proposta. Attendiamo comunque pareri più autorevoli.


----------



## Mauro86

Non l'ho scritto io l'articolo; anzi, vi confesso che ho riscontrato dubbi simili ai vostri più volte, in effetti. XD Non avrei mai aperto un topic apposito per tradurre il termine "fewer", altrimenti...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

La frase è grammaticalmente corretta.

Fewer...than (non purer...than)

Qui *pure* significa perfetto/top level.


----------



## Starless74

Paulfromitaly said:


> La frase è corretta.
> Fewer...than (non purer...than)
> Qui *pure* significa perfetto.


La musica americana ha avuto meno prodotti perfetti di Michael Jackson??  
Confesso allora di non capire.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ce ne sono stati ben pochi del livello di MJ.


----------



## Mauro86

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ce ne sono stati ben pochi del livello di MJ.


È questo che si intende? La grandezza a livello di successo? Io pensavo che il sotto-tema fosse la "purezza" a livello di musica americana in sé...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mauro86 said:


> La grandezza a livello di successo? Io pensavo che il sotto-tema fosse la "purezza" a livello di musica americana in sé...


Può anche essere. Io non ho letto tutto l'articolo, tu si quindi magari entende livello di purezza. 
Il punto è che "fewer than" significa "ben pochi del livello di".


----------



## Mauro86

Paulfromitaly said:


> Può anche essere. Io non ho letto tutto l'articolo, tu si quindi magari entende livello di purezza.
> Il punto è che "fewer than" significa "ben pochi del livello di".


Vuoi che lo posti per intero o che te lo linki? Comunque sia, non credo che troveresti chissà quali indizi in altre parti dello stesso...


----------



## MintSyrop

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ce ne sono stati ben pochi del livello di MJ.


Ciò che l'autore voleva dire dovrebbe essere proprio quello ma scritto come ha scritto lui vuol dire un'altra roba per me 
Se tu dovessi dire a un tuo amico che ben pochi amici ti sono cari quanto lui, come diresti? "I have fewer dear friends than you"? No, perché così significa che il numero dei tuoi _dear friends_ è minore rispetto al numero dei suoi. Io direi "I have few dearer friends than you", se proprio.


----------



## Mauro86

MintSyrop said:


> Ciò che l'autore voleva dire dovrebbe essere proprio quello ma scritto come ha scritto lui vuol dire un'altra roba per me
> Se tu dovessi dire a un tuo amico che ben pochi amici ti sono cari quanto lui, come diresti? "I have fewer dear friends than you"? No, perché così significa che il numero dei tuoi _dear friends_ è minore rispetto al numero dei suoi. Io direi "I have few dearer friends than you", se proprio.


Stesso mio ragionamento.


----------



## Mary49

Il fatto è che qui vengono paragonati i "pure products" della musica americana rispetto ai "pure products" di Michael Jackson. I "termini di paragone" sono "American music" e Michael Jackson, non i "pure products", quindi "La musica americana ha avuto meno produzioni autentiche rispetto a (che) *Michael Jackson*". Significa che Michael Jackson ha fatto più produzioni autentiche  rispetto alla musica americana nel suo complesso.


----------



## Mauro86

In sostanza, quindi, è come scrive Paul, che la musica americana, ovvero, non ha mai avuto pochi "prodotti" di successo tanto quanto Michael Jackson...


----------



## MintSyrop

Ma la musica di Michael Jackson è un sottoinsieme della musica americana, o no? A meno di farne categoria a parte, nel qual caso mi spiace ma il testo non è per nulla chiaro, e pur provando a rileggerlo in quest'ottica rilevo comunque un controsenso tra la parte in grassetto e quella che immediatamente la precede.
Comunque dal punto di vista meramente grammaticale ho capito cosa intendete e ora vedo anche io l'ambiguità, è che proprio a livello di senso non mi ci raccapezzo...


----------



## Mauro86

Ripeto: se richiesto, sono disponibile a postare uno spezzone più lungo d'articolo. Ma ripeto anche che non credo trovereste la panacea per la traduzione in questione...


----------



## Haltona

Mauro86 said:


> _ “The pure products of America/go crazy.” *American music has had fewer pure products than Michael Jackson.*_


La costruzione della frase in neretto si spiega solo se collegata alla citazione che la precede.
_"I puri prodotti dell'America/diventano matti" *La musica americana ha avuto pochi prodotti così puri come MJ *_


----------



## theartichoke

Haltona said:


> La costruzione della frase in neretto si spiega solo se collegata alla citazione che la precede.
> _"I puri prodotti dell'America/diventano matti" *La musica americana ha avuto pochi prodotti così puri come MJ *_


Agreed. It's not about the high quality of his music or his high level of success: it's that he and his story were pure, 100% American. I agree with Starless in #2: the phrase is badly written and the author wrote _fewer pure products_ when they should have written _few purer products. _I'm trying to wrap my head around the grammatical construction Paul and Mary are seeing, but I think it's too early in the morning here!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Haltona said:


> I puri prodotti dell'America/diventano matti" *La musica americana ha avuto pochi prodotti così puri come MJ*


Sempre che stai traducendo "few purer" e non "fewer pure". Ma ti capisco. Solo così ha senso.


----------



## Haltona

Pietruzzo said:


> Sempre che stai traducendo "few purer" e non "fewer pure". Ma ti capisco. Solo così ha senso.


Io credo che l'autore non volesse modificare "pure products" e l'abbia trattato come un unicuum, un virgolettato, invece di una regolare coppia aggettivo+sostantivo.


----------



## Mauro86

Th


theartichoke said:


> Agreed. It's not about the high quality of his music or his high level of success: it's that he and his story were pure, 100% American. I agree with Starless in #2: the phrase is badly written and the author wrote _fewer pure products_ when they should have written _few purer products. _I'm trying to wrap my head around the grammatical construction Paul and Mary are seeing, but I think it's too early in the morning here!


Thenk you very much!!!

Così, possiamo tradurre la frase con "*La musica americana ha avuto pochi prodotti puri quanto Michael Jackson*"? 
Oppure "*La musica americana ha avuto pochi prodotti più puri di Michael Jackson*"?


----------



## theartichoke

Mauro86 said:


> Così, possiamo tradurre la frase con "*La musica americana ha avuto pochi prodotti puri quanto Michael Jackson*"?
> Oppure "*La musica americana ha avuto pochi prodotti più puri di Michael Jackson*"?


If we're translating "few purer products than MJ," which I think we have to be, then it's the second: _pochi prodotti più puri_. Unless my Italian's failing me (and it may be), _pochi prodotti puri quanto MJ_ would be "few products as pure as MJ."


----------



## Mary49

Ma tradurre "*fewer*" con "*meno*" è una cosa così brutta?🥺


----------



## Mauro86

Mary49 said:


> Ma tradurre "*fewer*" con "*meno*" è una cosa così brutta?🥺


"L'America ha avuto meno prodotti puri di Michael Jackson"...?


----------



## Mary49

Mauro86 said:


> "L'America ha avuto meno prodotti puri di Michael Jackson"...?


Vedi mio post #13. Inoltre, mi sembra che tradurre "pure" con "puri" non abbia molto senso, il significato è "autentici" (non contaminati). Si parla di musica, quindi vedrei "produzioni" migliore di "prodotti". Francamente non vedo tutta questa difficoltà...


----------



## Mauro86

Mary49 said:


> Vedi mio post #13. Inoltre, mi sembra che tradurre "pure" con "puri" non abbia molto senso, il significato è "autentici" (non contaminati). Si parla di musica, quindi vedrei "produzioni" migliore di "prodotti". Francamente non vedo tutta questa difficoltà...


"Puro" lo trovo un termine sinonimo di "autentico", assolutamente assimilabile ad esso. Non è che cambi molto, quindi...


----------



## metazoan

Haltona said:


> _*La musica americana ha avuto pochi prodotti così puri come MJ *_


Yes. And for the original, either "few products as pure as MJ" or "few products more pure than MJ". 
Hopefully the writer has done a better job showing us how product purity can be evaluated and that products include people.


----------



## Mary49

metazoan said:


> Yes. And for the original, either "few products as pure as MJ" or "few products more pure than MJ".
> Hopefully the writer has done a better job showing us how product purity can be evaluated and that products include people.


I cannot understand your explanation on a grammar level. The comparison is between "fewer" and "than", not between "pure products" and "Michael Jackson". I have read the text and it says: "_...the world still respected Michael Jackson for *the music he made* for more than four decades. No single artist – indeed, no movement or force – has eclipsed *what Jackson accomplished* in the first years of his adult solo career_. _Clearly, many other artists have given us great art, great outrage, great invention and great rejuvenation - but..._". I understand it this way: Michael Jackson made much more authentic music than any other artist in the world of American music. Hence, Michael Jackson is not a product, for me, but an artist who has made "pure products".


----------



## MintSyrop

I'm afraid that explanation still doesn't sit right with me at all. If you were, for instance, to extol the quality of a certain Italian winery's wine, would you ever say something like: _The Italian wine-making industry has had fewer pure products than Azienda Vinicola Pincopallo s.r.l._? Wouldn't this make it sound like Azienda Vinicola Pincopallo s.r.l. isn't part of the Italian wine-making industry? 
Also I believe the excerpt you posted could be read either way: as referring to either M.J. or the music he made. The quality (I'm using this term broadly so let's ignore the minutiae for now) of an artist is defined by the quality of his output, after all, and I really don't see an exclusive focus on the latter in the text. The only way I could see this work is if the original text in #1 made it unequivocally clear that _American music_ specifically refers to all of American music except M.J.'s discography.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Hence, Michael Jackson is not a product, for me, but an artist who has made "pure products".


Così però non avrebbe senso il riferimento alla poesia citata. Lì i "pure products of America" sono proprio autentici americani che diventano letteralmente pazzi.


----------



## Mauro86

Vedo che, quindi, il dubbio non è di così facile soluzione... 😅


----------



## Starless74

Just to summarize:
there still seems to be a debate on two different possible meanings:

1) [In its whole history] American music had few "pure [American] products" like M. Jackson.
(This seemed the most logical at first reading, but the OS wording doesn't seem right).​
2) [In its whole history] American music has had *fewer* "pure products" *than* M. Jackson [alone] has had in his own lifetime/career.


----------



## theartichoke

Pietruzzo said:


> Così però non avrebbe senso il riferimento alla poesia citata. Lì i "pure products of America" sono proprio autentici americani che diventano letteralmente pazzi.





Mauro86 said:


> But he is also among the best proofs in living memory of poet William Carlos Williams’ famous verse: “The pure products of America/go crazy.”


Just to reinforce this reading, I'll point out that the line introducing the Williams quotation begins with _But_. So all the positive things that the passage has just said about MJ, including the lines Mary adds in #28, come _before _this "but" -- and then that line beginning with "but" adds that "he is also among the best proofs in living memory of poet William Carlos Williams' famous verse: "The pure products of America / go crazy." The logic is clear: MJ was a hugely accomplished and respected artist _but _he also lost his sanity, as "pure products of America," according to Williams, are prone to do.

This, even without the unlikeliness of stating that "American music" as a whole has produced fewer authentic "products" than Michael Jackson (an American musician) has produced, makes me certain that the only possible correct reading is to see that there's a small error in the original, with the "-er" ending transposed from "pure," where it belongs, to "few."


----------

